# gain from insulating walls



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Building my addition to code has gotten me thinking about the rest of the house. The house is a one story ranch, built in 1958. We had cellulose blown in the attic a few years ago. The exterior walls are 1x10 lap siding, 3/4" celotex blackboard and 3/8" drywall. Nothing in the stud cavities. No fireblocking that I've seen. Checking with an infa-red thrmometer the last few mornings (32 degrees outside), the exterior walls are about 4 degrees F cooler than the interior walls. 

How much improvement do you think we'd see, blowing cellulose in the walls? I'm in Atlanta; 95 degree summers, 30 degree winters.

Of course, I gotta finish this bathroom first.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The difference would be like night and day.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate to see insulation blown into walls for the simple reason there working blind. You shoot it in and hope the wall cavity gets filled, but what often happens is the insulation comes up againt some blocking, a wire crossing the bay ect. and it just dams up. it also always settles at the top of the walls and under the windows.
But unless you open up the walls inside or outside there not much choice.
I'd quess you would save at least 25% on heating and cooling cost.
A house that old will have had old style single paned windows, replacement windows would save you as much if not more. And any DIY can install them.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd contact your local energy department for an energy check. They have the instruments to evaluate how much and where you would save the most. Dense-pack cellulose would work effectively with your empty cavities (Celotex board is the shear sheathing- no wood diagonal blocking). Are there any storm windows? http://www.explainthatstuff.com/heatinsulation.html

http://bct.nrc.umass.edu/index.php/publications/by-title/cellulose-insulation-a-smart-choice/
http://www.inspectapedia.com/structure/Fiberboard_Sheathing.htm

Gary


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Windows have been done. We replaced single pane, metal framed, casements with vinyl Champions. I had them remove the metal frames and fit the windows to the RO's. I figure I'll start putting batting on the floor after this bathroom project is over. 

Doing the walls looks like a big job. It involves drywall and painting. I'm not good with drywall. Luckily, my wife paints.


----------

